# Transporting ?



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey I am driving an hour and a half to buy some piranha. My question is will they be ok in a buckect for that lon, cause I am sure that is all the lfs is going to give me! I am buying 2 large red bellies


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

They will be fine. An hour and a half is not that far. I guess I should ask the size of the P's though. Most likely, unless they are huge, they should be fine. Just make sure there is plenty of water in the buckets and that they are good sized buckets. Dont take that many roadside breaks, and you should be fine. LoL.

~Dj


----------



## ncith (Apr 20, 2003)

Thank you I appriciate it







I hope they have a bigger buckect than a 5 gallon, cause the lady on the phone said they have some big red bellies. Hopefully around 10 inches


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

ncith said:


> Thank you I appriciate it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You will definately need a bigger bucket then just 5 gallons.

~Dj


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

do they fit in at all??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

10" plus??? Yes you would need a bigger bucket than 5 gal. I would say get one of those cheap rubber maid containers; 20 gal. Also no need to worry about the hour drive.. it isnt that long of a trip.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I transported a whole bunch of fish about 3 hours, and what I did was used a voltage inverter (plugs into your cigarette lighter so you can plug stuff in) and hooked up an air pump with a stone in each bucket to keep it oxygenated. If you know anyone who has one of these you should try to borrow it, it's just one less thing to worry about. Also, you should be fine with just 5 gallon buckets if you just put one fish in each one, just bring some from home.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I just got my 55 gallong tank today and its cycling at the moment. I plain on putting piranhas in about 3-4 weeks. I am going to travel to Tennessee to get them. If im going to buy little 1" how should i go about on transporting them. Can they last a 4 hour drive.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> I just got my 55 gallong tank today and its cycling at the moment. I plain on putting piranhas in about 3-4 weeks. I am going to travel to Tennessee to get them. If im going to buy little 1" how should i go about on transporting them. Can they last a 4 hour drive.


 Plain and simple... a bucket!!!







At 1" your Ps are hardy little buggers and that 4 hr drive would be no prob. If you dont feel comfortable with that, you can always invest in a battery operated air pump that you can find at your LFS for $10. Good investment for future transporting Ps or if power goes out at home!!!


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

NCITH,,,,,,,, Home Depot or Lowes,,,,,,,,,, rubbermaid plastic rectangular storage container, with cover. (cut hole in cover for air.)


----------

